# I love you



## rom_itn

Hi all!
I'd love to know how to say *I love you* in as many languages as possible. 
It would be much better if you can give the english pronunciation as well.
Thanks in advance
Rom


----------



## flinkman

In Russian: я люблю тебя (not sure if you will be able to see the russian characters in your browser if you don't have the correct font)
pronounced: ya lyub-lyu ti-bya ("y" as in "yo-yo")


----------



## mari.kit

hi rom!

In Filipino:

I love you :

_Mahal Kita _ (pronounced as: Ma-hal ki-ta)
_Iniibig kita _ (pronounced as: I-{like = igloo} ni-i-big ki-ta)


----------



## rob.returns

LOCal languages of the Philippines:
tausog- Mabaya aku kaimu
cebuano- naibog ko nimo, ginagugma tika
ilonggo-nagkagusto ko sa imo
chavacano-ta ama yo contigo


----------



## MingRaymond

Mandarin: 我愛你 wo3 ai4 ni3
Cantonese: 我愛你 ngo5 oi3 nei5
Also, check this out. http://internist.nwy.at/love.html


----------



## Jana337

Czech:
Miluji Tě. - Meeluhyi tye.

Jana


----------



## Honeylhanz

Spanish: te amo
Filipino: mahal kita


----------



## chiaro

*In Armenian*: yes kez sirum em


----------



## Eempje

In Dutch:

Ik hou van jou.


----------



## MingRaymond

Italian: Ti amo.


----------



## belén

Check here 


I love you


----------



## calzetin

Hey, Be they even have it in Asturian

QUIEROTE 

(for those who dont know: Asturian is a language spoken by some crazy inhabitants in a small green spot in the north of Spain)

From those that I've heard, the Swedish expression is the one I love the most

JAG ÄLSKAR DIG

(for the Catalan speakers: do you really use "t'estimo"?)


----------



## annettehola

In Danish it's JEG ELSKER DIG. (Pronounced: yai ailsker dy). Annette


----------



## Vanda

In Portuguese: 


Te amo! (most used) 

Amo você!


----------



## cochagua

Ljubim te, en esloveno


----------



## belén

calzetin said:
			
		

> (for the Catalan speakers: do you really use "t'estimo"?)


 
Yes, we do 
In Mallorquin, my dialect, we pronounce it "T`estim" 

Salu2
Be


----------



## calzetin

You liar 

In your language you pronounce it "cua cuacua cuaaaaaaaaaa!"


----------



## anlifa

Hi

yes, in catalan we use "T'estimo", and the pronunciation can change, for example in Barcelona : "t'astimu", or in Lleida "t'éstimo".... 

I've seen "te amo" for spanish, but I think that "te quiero" (te kiero) it's more usual


----------



## Whodunit

German:

Ich liebe dich.

Arabic:

*احبك* (*uhibuk* for masculine address; *uhibuki* for feminine address)

French:

Je t'aime.

Italian:

Ti amo.



> It would be much better if you can give the english pronunciation as well.


 
English:

I - ay
love -loof (not like in pool)
you - ju

Check this out: http://www.research.att.com/projects/tts/demo.html


----------



## Tisia

In formal Persian:
.من تو را دوست دارم
Man tu ra dust daram.

In colloquial Persain:
دوست دارم
Duset daram.
Which is easier to remember and say.

Regards
Tizha


----------



## Tabac

Turkish:

*Seni seviorum.*  Vowels sound here as in Latin or Spanish.  Consonants as in English.


----------



## Roi Marphille

calzetin said:
			
		

> You liar
> 
> In your language you pronounce it "cua cuacua cuaaaaaaaaaa!"



nope, we use this *"cua cuacua cuaaaaaaaaaa!"* to ask for a plate of spaghetti alla carbonara in a restaurant


----------



## beatrizg

In Greek: 

*S'agapó / s'agapáo* 
(I cannot use the Greek alphabet in this computer, sorry!)

In Spanish I prefer "*te quiero*". (I never use "te amo" -a matter of personal taste.)


----------



## rom_itn

Whodunit said:
			
		

> English:
> 
> I - ay
> love -loof (not like in pool)
> you - ju
> 
> Check this out: http://www.research.att.com/projects/tts/demo.html


 
Hi Whodunit!
I don't think you really understood what I meant by "English pronunciation" I already know how to pronounce " I love you" in English, otherwise I would have clearly mentioned it. But sorry if my English was confusing. I'm not a native speaker so I always make mistakes. Thanks for the help by the way.
Ciao


----------



## rom_itn

belen said:
			
		

> Check here
> I love you



Hi belen!
You're link was great!! Thank you so much.
Thanks for each and everyone for your very kind responses..
See you soon
Ciao
Rom


----------



## Honeylhanz

rob.returns said:
			
		

> LOCal languages of the Philippines:
> tausog- Mabaya aku kaimu
> cebuano- naibog ko nimo, ginagugma tika
> ilonggo-nagkagusto ko sa imo
> chavacano-ta ama yo contigo


*ilonggo* is pertaining to people who speak *hiligaynon*.
much prepare to say in _*hiligaynon: ginapalanga taka*_ (i love you) than *nagkagusto ko sa imo* (i like you).


----------



## Milkyway

In korean, "sa rang hae"

In japanese, "ai siteru" or "daisukiyo"


----------



## Outsider

Vanda said:
			
		

> In Portuguese:
> Te amo! (most used)
> Amo você!


And in European Portuguese: _Amo-te._


----------



## julienne

rob.returns said:
			
		

> LOCal languages of the Philippines:
> tausog- Mabaya aku kaimu
> cebuano- naibog ko nimo, ginagugma tika
> ilonggo-nagkagusto ko sa imo
> chavacano-ta ama yo contigo


Hello... Little correction please Rob... 
Ilonggo:
"i love you" = ginapalangga ta ikaw / ginahigugma ta ikaw
"i like you"  = naluyag ko sa imo

And for HoneyLhanz... Ilonggo would be the language in the island of Panay, Hiligaynon in the Occidental side of the island of Negros.. the difference is not easily noticed , they are so similar to each other that non-native speakers tend to get them mixed up .. but that's alright with me...


----------



## Honeylhanz

thanks for the correction.....


----------



## Mei

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> nope, we use this *"cua cuacua cuaaaaaaaaaa!"* to ask for a plate of spaghetti alla carbonara in a restaurant


 
Què vol dir això? ¿Qué significa esto? What it means this?   

Mei


----------



## dejan123

volim te (croatia)
sakam te (Macedonia)

piši kao što govoriš,


----------



## yasemin

another little correction

turkish --> seni seviyorum.


----------



## alby

Volim te - croatian


----------



## Jana337

alby said:
			
		

> Volim te - croatian


This is actually very sweet. In Czech this would mean "I vote for you" (in the political sense of the word).

Jana


----------



## youngNtrendy

i would like to add something in the arabic translation 
what u wrote whodunit is in the formal way of pronuncing eeven in arabic 
we say "i love you " 
i = ana
love u = bahibak


----------



## Bímis Gáire Libh

In Irish:

Gráim thú. (roughly "grawum hu," but you have to hear it spoken to give it justice)


----------



## Isis

In Bahasa Malaysia:

      Saya Cinta Padamu - ( sa-ya chi'n-ta pa-da-mu )


----------



## Ruaidhrí

In Irish:

This woul translate directly as either: Gráim thú (lit. I love you - but not really used)
or: Tá grá agam duit (lit. I have love for you - not really used either)

or: Goirim thú...(the chorous of a famous song)

But  really it should be : "Grá mo chroí thú" (you are the love of my heart) which is commonly used in Irish speaking areas.


----------



## lepanto

in Turkish: seni seviyorum


----------



## Hakro

Finnish: 
Minä rakastan sinua

It's strange that in a word like 'love' there's a hard Finnish 'r' to begin with. We do have another verb, and in a little poetic way you could say:
Ma lemmin sua

... which sounds much softer, more loving. Unfortunately this verb nowadays means more 'to make love' than 'to love.


----------



## kmaro

kurdish: ez ji te hez dikim (in badini kurdish)
min te hoswam (in kirmanji and sorani kurdish)
latvian: es tevi milu
turkish: seni seviyorum
sana tapıyorum (i adore you)


----------



## ceann-feachd

Tha gaol agam ort. (Scottish Gaelic)
Ég elska þig. (Icelandic)
Ich liebe dich. (German)


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Muna cuyqui.  (Bolivian Quechua)  

Warning:  Quechua spelling has many variations - there isn't an exact convention.


----------



## Nineu

In basque (euskera):

Maite zaitut.


----------



## Hlias

In Greece it is:

Σ' αγαπώ!!
(S' agapo)


----------



## ¿Qué?

Dutch: Ik hou van jou


----------



## George Z

Bulgarian:

Az te obicham !


----------



## ¿Qué?

I have done some research on the subject. Here is what I found out:

Polish: Kocham cie
Latin: Te amo
Pronunciation for Mandarin Chinese: Wo ai ni (Don't know how to do the symbols).
Esperanto: Mi amas vin
Urdu: Mai aap se pyar karte hoon
Farsi: Doset daram!
Maylay: Saya Mencintai Anda!
Hope this helps!

Ciao,
¿Qué?


----------



## Pivra

Thai 
female = Chan rak kun na ka
male= Pom rak kun krab   
I typed it down phonetically separating the line into syllables but in Thai we would write everything in one long line
eg.
female= ฉันรักคุณนะคะ
male= ผมรักคุณครับ


----------



## vic1.0

In Hungarian:

szeretlek

which literally means i love you and pronounced 'seretlek'. it's quite simple. the e-s are like in the english 'egg'.


----------



## parakseno

Romanian:

Te iubesc!


----------



## macta123

In Hindi
Mein tumsey pyar karta hoon.
Mein tumhe chahta hoon
Mein tumse ishq karta hoon.
Muche tumse mohobaat hein.

In Malayam
Njan ninney snehikyunu
Inkiyu ninney ishTamannu
Njan ninney pranyaikyunu


----------



## bernadotte

Hi,

In Hungarian we say " Szeretlek."  - seretlek ( 'e'  is to be pronunced with open 'e' like in " men".

B.


----------



## banni

In vietnamese:

boy to girl: Anh yêu em
girl to boy: Em yêu anh.


----------



## Musique

In Afrikaans: It is either, *Ek is lief vir jou *or *Ek het jou lief. *Or it could be both.

I don't know for *sure.*


----------



## alitza

parakseno said:
			
		

> Romanian:
> 
> Te iubesc!


 
And the English pronunciation would be something like:
Teh you-besk.


----------



## danielle_davout

In sängö (Republic of Central Africa)

Mbï / yê / mo (pronounced as: mbyémo)

Mbi = I (but also me, mine)
Here yê (v) = to want, to love, to like

Worth to point out that  yê (n)  means "thing"


----------



## vince

French: Je t'aime
Spanish-Portuguese: Te amo

In Cantonese: ngo oi lei, o oi nei (depends on the dialect)

Mandarin: wo ai ni


----------



## Suane

In Slovak= Ľúbim ťa.


----------



## lotjed_13

dutch: ik hou van jou --> ik how van jow (pronunciation)
you could also say: ik zie je graag


----------



## Bhanu

Indonesian: *Saya cinta padamu* or *Saya cinta kamu
*


----------



## Fragline

*Norwegian:*

I love you - _Jeg elsker deg_


----------



## FrancescaVR

In Indonesian:

I love you
Aku (saya) sayang kamu (Pronounciation:ackoo-su-young-car-moo,with silent "r" on car)

Or

Aku (saya) cinta kamu (ackoo-chin-tuh-car-moo, with silent "r" on car)


*Saya* is subtitute to *aku*


And

In Danish:

Jeg elsker dig (Pronounciation: ya-ee ael-scar-die)


----------



## mikesz14

Polish: Kocham cię [koham cie]
German: Ich liebe dich


----------



## Manuel_M

*In Maltese*:

_Inħobbok_

pronounced: in-hob-bok


----------



## Flaminius

In Japanese:

*あなたを愛しています。*

anata-o aishite imasu.


----------



## coppergirl

In Swedish, "Jag alskar dig"

In Taiwanese Fujian dialect, I think it is "gwa ai li" but I am not sure of the tones. (same characters as other Chinese dialects when written:
我愛你 ).


----------



## CatStar

Bímis Gáire Libh said:
			
		

> In Irish:
> 
> Gráim thú. (roughly "grawum hu," but you have to hear it spoken to give it justice)


 
Sorry have to question that one, have never heard of it but it could be that I speak Munster Irish! anyhoo, normally we´d say 
*Táim i ngrá leat*  thawm ih gnraw latt ....my pronunciation hints aren´t really that helpful I suspect!
It literally means I´m in love with you and is the most common way of saying I love you.
Slán,
Cat


----------



## anlifa

algerian arabic: nbghik

moroccan arabic: kanbghik


----------



## dusica

In Serbian:volim te


----------



## dashulka

i LOVE YOU IN FRENCH
*Je t'aime* 
i love you in Turkish
_*jö tem* _


----------



## kamome

私は貴方を愛します - " watashi ha anata o ai shimasu",  _some too much formal;_
愛してる ・ 愛している　- "ai shte'ru", "ai shite iru",  _some more familiar;_
大好きよ - "dai s'ki", I like you lots,  _some too much familiar...　_

かもめ。


----------



## Megami_21

Those are really cool!


----------



## Megami_21

Classical Latin - Amo Te
Spanish is actually the same as Latin - Te Amo


----------



## draganri

Те сакам-means i love you


----------



## dodie

Karan said:
			
		

> Hey Friends here are 100 Lang.
> Indonesian - Saya cinta padamu


 
indonesian youth is rarely using word "saya" because that word is formal word to say "I" 

the youth usually use "aku" to say "I"

so, I love you = aku cinta kamu or aku cinta padamu


----------



## Turuncan

Tabac said:
			
		

> Turkish:
> 
> *Seni seviorum.* Vowels sound here as in Latin or Spanish. Consonants as in English.


 
The correct translation of "I love you" in Turkish is "Seni Seviyorum"


----------



## Turuncan

dashulka said:
			
		

> i love you in Turkish
> _*jö tem* _


 
Nooo!!! We have no such phrase in Turkish!! This is only the pronunciation of the French translation of "I love you" (Je t'aime) in Turkish. Please make no comments on a language that you don't know!


----------



## soundblaster

In Ukrainian it'll sound like: YA TEBE KOKHAYU (KH like one sound) - Я тебе кохаю or also possible to say YA TEBE LYUBLYU - Я тебе люблю


----------



## meramita

Punjabi:
Main taunu pyar karda

pretty much exactly like _I LOVE YOU_, or _im loving you_

asked my mom and she said : mainu tere naal pyar haiga (sp?)
_i have love for you_


----------



## linguist786

yes that's right. "tere naal" literally means "next to you" (like "tere kol") but here it means "i have love _towards_ you" (literally, that is)


----------



## rollin85

in the hmong language it would be kuv hlub kov


----------



## D0lph1n

well indonesian youth ( especially in big cities in Java) say :

gua sayang sama elu ( goo-ah-sah-young-sahma-ai-loo)
i care about you

gua cinta elu (goo-ah-chin-tah-ai-loo)
i love you

most people used the first expression (sayang) since its more sweet than love (cinta) -> (well "cinta" sounds too cheesy  ) and also sayang cannot be literally translated since the meaning is very deep... (more like you wish for your significant other happiness over your own happiness) so i prefer sayang than cinta 

other indonesian local language

sundanese - (used in western part of java island) 

abdi bogoh ka anjeun

(read almost everything like french, but read the "g", "j" and "n" as in english)

meaning : i love you


----------



## piccolina1977

macta123 said:
			
		

> In Hindi
> Mein tumsey pyar karta hoon.
> Mein tumhe chahta hoon
> Mein tumse ishq karta hoon.
> Muche tumse mohobaat hein.



So, how do you know which one to use in Hindi?


----------



## Aleco

*New Norwegian*
- Eg elskar deg


----------



## big-melon

Chinese: 我爱你 or 我喜欢你


----------



## MissPrudish

beatrizg said:
			
		

> In Greek:
> 
> *S'agapó / s'agapáo*
> (I cannot use the Greek alphabet in this computer, sorry!)


In greek letters:
σ'αγαπώ/σ'αγαπάω


----------



## linguist786

piccolina1977 said:
			
		

> So, how do you know which one to use in Hindi?


Good question. I'll try and give the literal meanings to try and help:

Mein tumsey pyar karta hoon. "I am doing love towards you" or maybe just "I have love towards you"
Mein tumhe chahta hoon "I want you"/"I have desire of you"
Mein tumse ishq karta hoon. (same as first one, _ishq_ is just another word for love)
Mujhe tumse mohobaat hein. "I have love towards you"

_ishq_, _mohabbat_ and _pyaar_ are all words for love.
To be honest, there's very little difference.


----------



## majlo

Polish version has already been mentioned, but let me just make the pronunciation clear:
Kocham Cię /k - short o - h - short a -m /
Cię is much more difficult since the first sound is non-existent in English. The first one is similar to _tch _like in _catch _for example, but the front of the tongue touches hard palate and the tip of the toungue touches alveolar ridge. _Ę _is prnounced like short e.


----------



## AnaGreece

Ive heard in arab _behebek_ more tan uhibu. I thought uhibu meant I like...and in marrocan _nebrik_


----------



## giuliaVIP

انا بحبك كتر-In arabic
te iubesc-in romanian


----------



## giuliaVIP

afrikaans - ek is lief vir you!
albanian - te dua!
amharic - Ohiboke (_m to f_), Nohiboka (_f to m, or m to m_)
Armenian - Yes kez si'rumem!
Basque - Maite zaitut!
Bengali - Ami tomake bahlobashi!
Bosnian - Volim te!
Bulgarian - Obicham te!
Catalan - T'estimo!
Creole - Mi aime jou!
Croatian - Volim te!
Czech - Miluji tev!
Danish - Jeg elsker dig!
Dutch - Ik hou van je!
Esperanto - Mi amas vin!
Estonian - Mina armastan sind!
Farsi - Tora dost daram!
Filipino - Iniibig kita!
Finnish - Mä) rakastan sua!
French - Je t'aime!
Frisian - Ik hald fan dei!
Galician - Querote!
German - Ich liebe dich!
Greek - S'ayapo!
Hebrew - Anee ohev otakh (_m to f_), Anee ohevet otkha (_f to m_),Anee ohev otkha (_m to m_), Anee ohevet otakh (_f to f_)
Hindi - Mai tumase pyar karata hun (_m to f_), Mai tumase pyar karati hun (_f to m_)
Indonesian - Saya cinta padamu!
Irish - t'a gr'a agam dhuit!
Italian - Ti amo
Japanese - Kimi o ai shiteru!
Korean - Dangsinul saranghee yo!
Latvian - Es tevi milu!
Portuguese - Eu te amo!
Russian - Ya tyebya lyublyu
Swedish - Jag älskar dig
Thai - Phom rug khun (_Male speaker_) Chan rug khun (_Female speaker_)
Turkish - Seni seviyorum
Urdu - Main tumse muhabbat karta hoon!


----------



## jazyk

> Galician - Querote!


I don't speak Galician, but as a speaker of Portuguese maybe a have a say in this matter.  I think it should be Quérote or Quero-te, I don't know how they go about the use of hyphens. Quérote would be more like the Spanish spelling, quero-te like the Portuguese one.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Sun h`o vez (Sun h`o ez) - in chechen

Me tut kamam - Romani
Dam vu rikutte - Dargin;
Ene ese yurat - Chuvash

Se ory plegun - Adyg (Circassian)
Man tu-ro dust medoram - Tojiki

Men hine yarytau - Bashkir
Az daima uvarzon - Ossetic

Me shen mikvarhare - Georgian
H`o sona duk` yeza - Ingush
Min enigin taptybyn - Yakut
Men seni suyom - Kyrghyz
Myi tyimym yoratam- Mari
Me radeyt tene - Komi
Mon vechkan - Mordovian (erzya)

Men senin söyarin - Turkmen

 If anybody has mentioned any of these earlier on this thread, sorry for the duplicate.


----------



## tori

ฉันรักเทอ pronounced chun ruk ter in Thai
or, in Thailand, it's extremely to say your own name. So for example, you could say Tori ruk [other name here]


----------



## cutu

Hey i started a search of this sentence a long time ago, and got to more then 180 languages , though i still got some i need and would like some help :

Tuvin
Moksha 
Nenets
Kabardian 
Kalmyk 
Khanty
Evenk
Doglan
Chukchi
Buryat
Altay
Swazi
Moldovian
Waray-Waray
Maranao 
Maguindanao
Aymara
Palauan
Talish
Chipewyan 
Cree 
Dogrib 
Gwicoin 
Inuinaqtun
Slavey
Tokelauan
Nauruam
Montenegrin
Chuuk
Kosraean
Ulithian 
Yapese

ok, thats basically it for now, ANY help would be more then welcome.

And btw- Hebrew - Ani ohev Otakh - male to female
                          Ani ohevet otkha - Female to male


----------



## Chazzwozzer

dashulka said:


> i LOVE YOU IN FRENCH
> *Je t'aime*
> i love you in Turkish
> _*jö tem* _


It's quite true that Turkish has always been influenced by French and we, Turks, usually admire French romanticism but... We say "I love you" in pure Turkish!  (Seni seviyorum.)

cutu, I'd like to help you but Altay is one of the most different Turkic language for Turks of Turkey and it's written in Cyrillic alphabet. However, I'll search it on Pan-Turkist websites for you, they usually have all these kind of phrases in all Turkic languages.


----------



## mkaymrxo

VIETNAMESE:
yêu=love
anh yêu em (man to woman)
em yêu anh (woman to man)

note: "yêu" is pronunced as "ew" in english : ]

KOREAN:

Sarang=love
Saranghae or Saranghaeyo


----------



## Aleco

*Lakota:

*Tecihíla = I love you
Tehíla = he/she/it love
ci = you as an object
(the "I" disappears when you is the object)


----------



## zaigucis

kmaro said:


> latvian: es tevi m*ī*lu


----------



## Mendex

In Lithuanian:
I love you - Aš (ash) tave myliu...


----------



## Cosol

In some Constructed languages...
*Esperanto: *Mi amas vin.
*Interlingua*: Io te ama.
*Ido*: Me amoras tu.
*Volapük*: Lelöfob oli [le.lø.'fob o'li]


----------



## bb3ca201

In Scottish Gaelic:

Tha gaol agam ort. (say: ha geul ak-um orsht)

(In the Bible, you also see 'Gradhaich mi thu')

(I hope my efforts to put the pronounciation down helps anyone trying to learn the phrase.  If you follow it, you will have the basic phrase down pat.)


----------



## Makumbera

BRAZILIAN PORTUGUESE: eu te amo
EUROPEAN PORTUGUESE: eu amo-te
Spanish: Yo te amo
Italian: ti amo
French: je t'aime
Japanese: Aishiteru


----------



## Andika

In hungarian:
Szeretlek (seretlek)


----------



## Nellora

French: je t'aime


----------



## helly_chan

en chilense(chile): shaaaaaaa te kiero caleta!!jijij


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

Jana337 said:


> Originally Posted by *alby*
> Volim te - croatian
> 
> This is actually very sweet. In Czech this would mean "I vote for you" (in the political sense of the word).
> 
> Jana


 
So does in Slovene as well. 

In Slovene: Ljubim te.


----------



## meeryanah

Since it's Valentine's day tomorrow I was wondering how do you say I love you in your mother language?
In mine, Croatian, it's: Volim te!
Thank you!


----------



## Bienvenidos

Persian:

Ma tura dost dârum. 

Thread will be moved to OL soon.


----------



## Crescent

In Russian: _Я тебя люблю._
En français: je t'aime.
En español: Te quiero (o: _Te amo_, querido foreros??) 
In Ukrainian: Я тебе кохаю. 

Happy Valentine's day to all!


----------



## giogio75

In Italian is TI AMO
In Norwegian JEG ELSKER DEG

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY TO ALL


----------



## carmys

in Romanian: Te iubesc
in German: Ich liebe dich
in Bulgarian: Obicham te 
in Serbian: Volim te 
in Greek: S'agapo 
in Arabic - Ana bahebak (m) 
Ana bahebek (f)


----------



## smila

in Urdu : Mujhe tumse muhabbat hai (L)


----------



## gonza_arg

In Spanish, could be "te quiero" or "te amo" depending on the context.  
Gonza.


----------



## User1001

German: Ich liebe dich.
Dutch: Ik hou(d) van jou.
Afrikaans: Ek het jou lief.
Portuguese: Eu te amo.


----------



## ghostmirror

Chinese : 我爱你


----------



## sentoni

In Albanian it's "Të dua" (standard Albanian, Tosk dialect) in English it should be pronounced something like "Twuh dooah". In the Gheg dialect it's "t'du",  english pronounciation: "t'doo".  
 Happy Valentine's Day!!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Abkhaz* - Sara (wara) bara bzia byzboit
*Kurdish *- Az te azdkm
*Karachay* - Men seni/sizni süeme
*Assyrian*: Ana talukh bybana - (to a man)
Ana talakh bybana - (to a woman)

*Cebuano*: naibog ko nimo, ginagugma tika
*Ilongo*: nagkagusto ko sa imo

*Lithuanian* - Aš tave myliu
*Scottish Gaelic:* tha gaol agam ort/ tha gaol agam oirbh 
*Welsh:* rydw i'n dy garu di


----------



## johnny trampas

In Irish 'ta me i ngra leat.'​


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Some more:
*Buryat* - Bi shamay durlakha
*Kara-Latyk*: K`bytyk
* Chuvash*: Ep sana yoradal
* Gagauz*: Ben seni benerim 
*Kalmyk*: Bi chi durta bolkh
*Komi*: Me radeyt tene
*Mari*: Myi tyimym ratam
*Ossetic*: Az daima uvarzon
*Udmurt*: yaratyskhke mon tone`
*Kumyk*: Men seni suyim
* Mengrel*: Ma si mny:ork
*Lak*: Na vin hira khun.
*Koryak*: Gymnan gycchi ylnu lynyk

  These are often transliterations from the languages written in a different script, so please, do make allowances for that.


----------



## yasemin

Hi to all,
This has really been a long long list. However, note that many people write the same thing without controlling the previous threads. 

Meanwhile, for Turkish I want to add a differentiation that I find necessary (as far as I saw, it's not written before) :
seni seviyorum : I love you (like 'ti voglio bene' in italian, which can be used for anyone that we love; family, friends, lover etc.)
sana aşığım : I love you (only for lovers. So, it is more appropriate for St. Valentine's day if we want to say 'I love you' in this context, although the first one is more common)


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Yeah, well, that's right. I'd translate "Sana aşığım." as "I'm in love with you." than "I love you."


----------



## elpoderoso

carmys said:


> in Romanian: Te iubesc
> in German: Ich liebe dich
> in Bulgarian: Obicham te
> in Serbian: Volim te
> in Greek: S'agapo
> in Arabic - Ana bahebak (m)
> Ana bahebek (f)


Is the Romanian verb meaning ''to love'' borrowed from it's Slavic neighbours as it seems to have more in common with them than it's Romance cousins.

ROMANCE 
te amo/ te quiero 
ti amo 
je t'aime YA TEBE LYUBLYU - Я тебе люблю
t'estimo
SLAVIC
YA TEBE LYUBLYU - Я тебе люблю
ljubim te
lubim ta
I'm (obviously) no linguist so please be gentle if I'm completely off the mark. Sorry about the accents. All these were taken from this thread so I'm assuming they are correct.
Adios E.P


----------



## Enternal

너를 사랑해 - Noh reul sa rang hae or just sarang hae

Korean ^^;


----------



## Amerikanyets

Since I'm studying Russian and Spanish in high school, I can provide some insight.

Te quiero (Literally, I want you.... it's a "playful" love)
Te amo (I love you)
Я люблю тебя (I love you) Ya lyublyu tebya
я люблю вас (Formal) Ya lyublyu vas
Ты мне нравишься (I like you) Ty mnyeh nravish'sa
Вы мне нравитесь (Formal) Vy (very hard to approximate this sound without hearing) mnyeh nravityes'. 



Thanks!


----------



## elpoderoso

Thanks for your insight but I was already aware of what the terms meant (at least those of the Romance languages) I wanted to know about the Romanian term and if it was related to the Slavic terms.


----------



## Cepkah

Обичам те (bulgarian)
Seni seviyorum (turkish)
Seni beenerim   (balkan turkish, gagauz)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Mingrelian: ma si miork


----------



## alisha_miss_world

hi i would like you to know how to say i love you in hindi and urdu

it is: Main tumse pyar karta houn ( if you are saying that to a girl )
        or   Main tum ko chahta houn.....


----------



## alisha_miss_world

in mauritian language : mo content toi


----------



## j'enris

in malay language ( hope none have covered this)

Saya cintakan kamu ( as i love you to lovers not to the elders )

pronunciation is very easy

sa-yea(r) chin-ta(r)-ca(r)n ca(r)-moo


----------



## Abbassupreme

In colloquial Persian, there're fundamentally two ways of saying "I love you":
1. Duset dâram.  However, this can ALSO mean "I like you." You could try "Man kheyli toh râ dust dâram," "I love you a lot," but that could also mean "I like you a lot."

2.  'Âsheqet hastam, or 'âsheqetam.  This comes from the Arabic word 'eshq, and 'âsheq translates to "lover" or "one who's in love."  Essentially, this literally means "I'm in love with you."


----------



## JanWillem

Twents dialect from Dutch: Ik maag oe geerne liej'n.
Which actually says 'It's nice to bear you(r presence)'


----------



## Setwale_Charm

JanWillem said:


> Twents dialect from Dutch: Ik maag oe geerne liej'n.
> Which actually says 'It's nice to bear you(r presence)'


 
   That reminds me of the Danish: Jeg kan lide dig - I can suffer(bear) you, literally.
 Now, what an unromantic lot you are guys!!


----------



## JanWillem

Haha yes we surely are 
Like most of the east-Dutch dialects, ours is part of the Niedersachsian (Low Saxon) dialect group, which is located mostly in Germany and extends to at least the border between Germany and Denmark, and perhaps over it. That might explain the similarity. 
Or perhaps we indeed just happen to be two very unromantic tribes


----------



## Kerous LEE

Chinese: 我愛你
Japanese: あなたを愛してる／あなたのこと好きです


----------



## xbrinax

in bulgarian-Обичам те!


----------



## Khala

I haven't heard Armenian that way (Yes kez sirumem.) It sounds right and it makes sense, but my family says "*Sirum em kez.*" Is there a difference?


We have Esperanto, why not other conlangs?

Quenya: *Melenyet.* (I think.)


----------



## the queen

In albanian Te dua 
In macedonian te sakam 
Turkish seni seviyorum


----------



## linguist786

*Gujarati:*

હું તને પ્રેમ કરું છું 
_[huN tané prem karuN ChuN]_


----------



## Jana337

Moderator note: This thread is closed because the replies have been repetitive for a while. If you want to add a new language, contact a moderator (cherine, Flaminius, elroy, Jana337) but make sure the language has not been discussed yet (click on Search this thread).


----------



## Dr. Fumbles

First I know it’s been said, but to clear things up, in Spanish, you use _te amo_ ONLY IF YOU ARE ROMANTICALLY INVOLVED with someone.  _Te quiero_ is for everyone.  In addition you can use _Te adoro_.
And for the dialects that use _usted_ only or where _usted_ is used between family members:
Le/Lo/La quiero/adoro/amo.
Voseo reverencial:
_Os quiero_ (_a vos_ not _vosotros_)
Voseo as used in the Americas uses _te_.

Galician:
_ámote_ (ah-moh-tay)
_ámoo_/_ámoa_ (with _vostede_ the _usted_ of Galician)

Asturian:
_ámote_ (like Galician)

Old English:
_Ic lufe __þē_./_Ic þē lufe_. (each loo-vay thay/each thay loo-vay) 1. the th is like thin not they. 2. the _ē_ in _þē_ is a long vowel to be held out longer.  It translates to I love thee or I thee love.  (kind of like I thee wed.)

I wanted to add more, but unfortunately, the smaller languages don’t  have a lot of information on them, so here you go, hope you enjoy.

And an English to English translation would be, well to more “grammatically correct” English: I love you is _I love thee_. 

There you have it some more ways to say I love you.  Enjoy.


----------



## inter1908

Jana337 said:


> In Czech this would mean "I vote for you" (in the political sense of the word).


And in *Polish* it (_volim te_, written _wolę cię/ciebie_) means "I prefer you".



¿Qué? said:


> Polish: Kocham ci*ę*


Never ommit the diactric signs when presenting something to the non natives.


----------



## nooij

Eempje said:


> In Dutch:
> 
> Ik hou van jou.



Or less commonly _"Ik bemin jou"_. "B_eminnen"_ is a more archaic (although still used) translation of _"to love"_, deriving from the archaic noun _"minne"_ (love), an archaic equivalent of _"liefde"_.


----------



## mataripis

*De sorot ni Dumaget: E pebeot ko ey de kaw.      *Tagalog: ang pag ibig ay ikaw.


----------



## khashi

In formal persian:
من عاشق تو هستم
man asheqe(asheghe) to hastam.
or
من تو را دوست دارم
man to ra dust daram.

usually we say it:
عاشقتم
asheqetam (asheghetam)
or
دوست دارم
duset daaram.


----------



## Yanky

Te amo   te-amo  Or Te quiero  te-kiero

It is in spanish


----------



## Kailee

Would like to add my part:

In slovenian language we have two ways of saying I love you that are generally used.

The first is reserved for the couple itself: Ljubim te. (same for both genders)
The second can be used in family, friend and love relations: Rad/a te imam. (Rad te imam. - if a boy says it to the girl / Rada te imam. - if a girl says it to the boy)

These two have the litteral translation of I love you.


----------



## Encolpius

... and if you wish to know how to say I love you in 20 sign languages go the most popular video sharing website and type in: 20 ways to Say I Love You In Sign Language - Sign Language 101 .....might be useful...


----------



## mongmong

In Korean 사랑해요 - saranghaeyo


----------



## sscdownsouth

in Bahasa Indonesia: Aku Cinta Kamu (aa-qu ceen-da qa-moo)in Teochew (Eastern Guangdong dialect, also use in parts of East Asia): 我 爱 你 : wa ai le OR : 我 爱 您 : wa ai naeng (polite form)in Hokkian (Fujian dialect, also use in parts of East Asia) :我 爱 你 : wa ai luin Hakka (Eastern Guang dialect, also use in parts of East Asia) :我 爱 你 : ngai oi ngi (ngae oi ngee)


----------



## 810senior

I would like to introduce something a bit interesting because most used Japanese phrases were already mentioned above. 

Japanese has something poetic to express the love conceived by famous Japanese writer Soseki Natsume(夏目漱石).
He translated this ordinary English sentence(I love you) into Japanese in a queer way like this.

月が綺麗ですね。tsuki ga kirei desune.
tsuki=the moon
ga=nom. particle
kirei=beautiful
desune=ending particle, expressing the interjection or the agreement.

Full translation:* "How beautiful the moon is, huh?"*


----------



## bibax

Swahili: *nakupenda, ninakupenda*

Nakupenda is my favourite. It resembles the Czech word *nákup* = _shopping_ with a Latin suffix -enda (na-kup- = Germ. ein-kauf- < Lat. caupo, cupo = _tradesman, shopkeeper_). I and my friends often use *nakupenda* for _shopping_.


----------



## 123xyz

the queen said:


> In albanian Te dua
> In macedonian te sakam
> Turkish seni seviyorum



The Macedonian translation should be Cyrillic, so "те сакам". To expand:

те сакам - I love you (informal)
Ве сакам - I love you (formal)
те/Ве љубам - I love you (much stronger, only to be used among lovers, rather than family members, for instance; it sound's a bit archaic and poetic, though)


----------



## Encolpius

I find the word nakupenda funny, too. and now will remember it...


----------



## Yanky

Hey RomI love youI spanish : Te amo ( te a-mo)              Te quiero( te kie-ro)In korean: 사랑해요 (sa-rang-he-yo)In french: Je t'aime (Jeo tem)In italian : Ti amo (Ti a-mo)Do you like it?I hope.It is a pleasure help you.


----------



## kimsoon

Hi All,
I come from Vietnam. If you want to say "I love you" in Vietnamese, you say: "Tôi yêu bạn"


----------



## Porcelfis

Khala said:


> We have Esperanto, why not other conlangs?
> 
> Quenya: *Melenyet.* (I think.)



For sure!

*I LOVE YOU*

Verdurian: *se lübao eř.*
Varga: *tett havasoyu.* (_tett_ is *ti *"you" in accusative form)

*Note:* I wrote both phrases above by hand (no "cristalized forms" found on their site)

In Varga, you could also do *havasoyu* (while standing before your beloved one -- in the intimate sense).


----------



## Penyafort

*I LOVE YOU*

*Catalan*
_General Standard_
*T'ESTIMO*
[təs'timu] (tussTEEmoo) - Central pronunciation
[tes'timo] (tessTEEmoh) - Western pronunciation​_Balearic, Algherese, Old Catalan_
T'ESTIM
[təs'tim/tas'tim] (tussTEEM)​ _Northern ("French") Catalan_
T'ESTIMI
[təs'timi] (tussTEEmee)​_Valencian Standard_
*T'ESTIME*
[tes'time] (tessTEEmeh)
​- ET VULL [ed'vuʎ] may be used as a synonym in Valencia.
- The more pan-Romance T'AMO exists in Catalan but is never heard and may only be seen in poetry.


*Spanish*
_General Standard_
*TE QUIERO *
[te'kjeɾo] (tehKYEHroh)​*TE AMO*
[te'amo] (tehAHmoh)​- The second form may sound more dramatic, literary or solemn to speakers, particularly in Spain.​


----------



## Sardokan1.0

*I LOVE YOU*

*northern Sardinian (Logudoresu/Nugoresu) :*
*Ti Querzo, Quelzo, Querjo* *:* lit. I Want You (pronounce : Ti Kérdzo, Kéldzo, Kéryo)
*Ti Istímo : *lit. I Esteem You, but actually means I Love You or I Care You, but not referring to a partner, it's more used to refer to someone you care

*southern Sardinian (Campidanesu) :*
*Ti* *(B)ollu* *:* lit. I Want You
*Ti Stimu : *lit. I Esteem You


Both verbs _Quérrere_ and _Istimare _can be translated as I Love You, but they are used in different situations :

*- If you fall in love with someone :* 
_Mary loves Peter -> Maria quéret a Pedru _

*- If you care someone : *
_Mary loves/cares Antony like a brother -> Maria istímat ad Antóni que unu frade_

Like in Catalan, also "*Ti Amo*" exists, but it's more used in poetry than in every day speech


p.s.
_The ending T in 3rd singular person is pronounced with a sound between T and D in Logudoresu, like a T in Nugoresu, like a D in Campidanesu, and changes to R in the Campidanesu spoken in Cagliari and hinterland_


----------



## Rani_Author

linguist786 said:


> Good question. I'll try and give the literal meanings to try and help:
> 
> Mein tumsey pyar karta hoon. "I am doing love towards you" or maybe just "I have love towards you"
> Mein tumhe chahta hoon "I want you"/"I have desire of you"
> Mein tumse ishq karta hoon. (same as first one, _ishq_ is just another word for love)
> Mujhe tumse mohobaat hein. "I have love towards you"
> 
> _ishq_, _mohabbat_ and _pyaar_ are all words for love.
> To be honest, there's very little difference.



Nice to read your translations. 

So, each sentence above would produce the different sense? I meant, if I use all of them in one poem to confirm the "I love you", is it Ok? Or it's better if I just choose one of the sentences above and changing the structure?


----------



## Rani_Author

anlifa said:


> Hi
> 
> yes, in catalan we use "T'estimo", and the pronunciation can change, for example in Barcelona : "t'astimu", or in Lleida "t'éstimo"....
> 
> I've seen "te amo" for spanish, but I think that "te quiero" (te kiero) it's more usual



Don't you think that "te amo" and "te quiero" have the different uses? Aren't they just like "ti amo" and "ti voglio bene" in Italian? When I used "ti amo" to Italian close friends, they were so upset because I didn't use it properly. Although, my Latin American (Argentinian, Uruguayan, Chilean, Mexican, Bolivian) close friends were Ok when I used "te amo".


----------



## Andy16

"Kocham Cię" in Polish ("coham cje" - I suppose there aren't any sounds similar to "ć" / "ci" or "ę" in English; and by the way - we write "You" with the great letter because it's impolite to write it with the small letter)


----------



## Delima

Hye.. in malay, it will sound like this

"Saya sayang awak" or "saya cinta awak"


----------



## clamor

I don't know if it has been posted somewhere by @Gavril but in Western Armenian it's  
*քեզ կը uիrեմ : *thou.accusative _present.particle _love-1st sing.  
('kʰez gə si'ɾem)


----------



## Depty Dawg

rom_itn said:


> Hi all!
> I'd love to know how to say *I love you* in as many languages as possible.
> It would be much better if you can give the english pronunciation as well.
> Thanks in advance
> Rom


Mi amas vin in Esperanto


----------



## apmoy70

MissPrudish said:


> In greek letters:
> σ'αγαπώ/σ'αγαπάω


[s̠a.ɣa.ˈpa.o̞] (uncontracted), [s̠a.ɣa.ˈpo̞] (contracted): 
Apocopic *«σ'»* [s̠] (when the next word beɡins with a vowel), the accusative sinɡular *«σε»* [s̠e̞] of *«συ»* [s̠i], the second person singular personal pronoun _you, thou_ + v. *«αγαπάω/αγαπώ»* [a.ɣa.ˈpa.o̞] (uncontracted), [a.ɣa.ˈpo̞] (contracted) --> _to love_ < Classical v. *«ἀγαπάω/ἀγαπῶ»** ăɡăpắō* (uncontracted)/*ăɡăpô* (contracted).
The Greek Cypriot dialect retains the usage of the ancient enclitic pronoun: *«αγαπώ σε»* [a.ɣa.ˈpo̞.s̠e̞]


----------

